# Bayern Monaco - Porto: 21 Aprile 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

Ritorno dei quarti di finale di Champions League. La partita più interessante, insieme al derby di Madrid, è sicuramente quella tra Bayern e Porto. In particolare dopo il sorprendente risultato dell'andata. Si gioca Martedì 21 Aprile 2015 alle ore 20:45 a Monaco di Baviera.

La partita di andata è terminata 3-1 a favore dei portoghese. Il Bayern, per accedere alle semifinali, deve vincere 2-0 o con 3 gol di scarto in caso di gol dei portoghesi. Al Porto, invece, basterà il pareggio, la sconfitta di misura o la sconfitta con due gol di scarto segnando almeno due gol. In caso di 3-1 a favore del Bayern si andrebbe ai supplementari.

Dove vedere Bayern Monaco - Porto in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky. Non è prevista la diretta in chiaro.


A seguire, info e commenti.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Aprile 2015)

4-0 e tanti saluti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2015)

1 + Over 3,5.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Aprile 2015)

5-0 per il Bayern.


----------



## Renegade (19 Aprile 2015)

7-0


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Aprile 2015)

boom


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

I bookmakers dicono 2 a 0 e buonanotte suonatori... secondo me un golletto il Porto lo fa e con il 2 a 1 godrei come un riccio...


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> I bookmakers dicono 2 a 0 e buonanotte suonatori... secondo me un golletto il Porto lo fa e con il 2 a 1 godrei come un riccio...



Se non fosse che poi la Juve rischia di beccare il Porto piu avanti godrei pure io... ma cosi non posso che tifare per i tedeschi.


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non fosse che poi la Juve rischia di beccare il Porto piu avanti godrei pure io... ma cosi non posso che tifare per i tedeschi.



Ma quale Juve... ha già avuto un bel fondo all'andata dove strameritava il Monaco.. secondo me rischia già in Francia e dopo le performance portoghesi dell'anno scorso con il Benfica non credo di certo che vadano ad asfaltare il Porto...


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma quale Juve... ha già avuto un bel fondo all'andata dove strameritava il Monaco.. secondo me rischia già in Francia e dopo le performance portoghesi dell'anno scorso con il Benfica non credo di certo che vadano ad asfaltare il Porto...



Certo non dico che asfaltano il Porto, ma di sicuro hanno piu probabilita di passare con il Porto che con il Bayern.
Purtroppo, seconco me, la Juve non rischia al ritorno. Il piu difficile lo hanno gia fatto : non subire gol in casa e ha pure vinto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Aprile 2015)

Questa la guarderei volentieri


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

tifo porto, sono stanco delle solite squadre


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certo non dico che asfaltano il Porto, ma di sicuro hanno piu probabilita di passare con il Porto che con il Bayern.
> Purtroppo, seconco me, la Juve non rischia al ritorno. Il piu difficile lo hanno gia fatto : non subire gol in casa e ha pure vinto.



esatto, l'1-0 sembra un risultato minimo ma in realtà è un grandissimo risultato, equivale quasi quanto a un 3-1 per la regola dei gol in trasferta, se riescono è fare gol è praticamente finita


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2015)

Ovviamente tifo per i bavaresi ma la vedo molto dura.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Bayern comunque anche stasera gioca senza Robben, Ribery, Schweinsteiger, Alaba, Benatia. Mezza squadra titolare fuori, secondo me sara' una partita tutt'altro che semplice da sbloccare per i tedeschi, vista l'andata


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il Bayern comunque anche stasera gioca senza Robben, Ribery, Schweinsteiger, Alaba, Benatia. Mezza squadra titolare fuori, secondo me sara' una partita tutt'altro che semplice da sbloccare per i tedeschi, vista l'andata



Come all'andata tra l'altro, devono giocare al 100% e non far sbavature in difesa come in Portogallo, perchè se subiscono un gol, senza mezza squadra titolare, è praticamente finita


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Aprile 2015)

Passa il porto che poi va in semifinale contro la giuvendusse.


----------



## Mou (21 Aprile 2015)

0-0 sereno e poi semifinale Porto -... Monaco


----------



## prebozzio (21 Aprile 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tifo porto, sono stanco delle solite squadre


Tifi Porto per agevolare la Juve?


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tifi Porto per agevolare la Juve?



la juve le prende anche dal porto 

voglio solo vedere partite diverse, ho gia detto che per me la juve vince la CL ma quando sarà eliminata io godrò, e più avanti sarà eliminata più grande sarà la goduria


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il Bayern comunque anche stasera gioca senza Robben, Ribery, Schweinsteiger, Alaba, Benatia. Mezza squadra titolare fuori, secondo me sara' una partita tutt'altro che semplice da sbloccare per i tedeschi, vista l'andata



robben e ribery sono assenze gravissime, agli altri possono rimediare, ma li sostituti non ne hanno


----------



## mandraghe (21 Aprile 2015)

Non ci fosse stata la giuve avrei tifato sicuramente i portoghesi...ma con i gobbi di mezzo, è obbligatorio tifare per le squadre più forti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2015)

Assenze pesanti per il Bayern. Sarà un Porto catenacciaro e picchueranno come pazzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Gol Bayern Alcantara


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

Gol del Bayern


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol del Bayern



Quaresma e un idiota di primissimo grado. Viene saltato e poi non prova minimamente di seguire o disturbare Bernat che ha tutto il tempo del mondo per crossare. Incredibile


----------



## 666psycho (21 Aprile 2015)

passa il bayern


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

2-0 Bayern già finita


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Gol Boateng
Finita

Certo che passano pure con le seconde linee


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2015)

No ma la Juve troverà il Porto in semifinale 

Che razza di squadra il Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2015)

E due! Daje


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Aprile 2015)

Finisce in goleada. E godo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Bayern ha già vinto la CL. Con 4/5 titolari fuori sono in grado di rimontare qualsiasi risultato, non riesco ad immaginarmi con la squadra vera


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2015)

No vabbè 

Pep


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

mamma mia che squadrone


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2015)

Gol pazzesco. 
Thiago è imbarazzante, giocatore che amo alla follia. Speriamo che gli infortuni siano finiti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2015)

Mostruosi ... Bene così la prossima con la Giuve


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ha già vinto la CL. Con 4/5 titolari fuori sono in grado di rimontare qualsiasi risultato, non riesco ad immaginarmi con la squadra vera



Con I tre davanti del barca Tutto Puo' succedere , poi ad esempio Alaba ha finito la stagione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ha già vinto la CL. Con 4/5 titolari fuori sono in grado di rimontare qualsiasi risultato, non riesco ad immaginarmi con la squadra vera



Come rosa sono nettamente la squadra piu forte d'Europa da un paio d'anni ormai, il limite piu grande della loro squadra e il uomo sulla panchina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2015)

Ho appena acceso e stanno già 3-0 forza Bayern .


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gol pazzesco.
> Thiago è imbarazzante, giocatore che amo alla follia. Speriamo che gli infortuni siano finiti.



prima ha fatto un lancio sulla sinistra con gli occhi chiusi, mentre era pressato, strepitoso con una semplicità incredibile, mamma che giocatore


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Porto ha sbagliato davvero approccio comunque, una squadra che non è capace di difendere perché va in campo a difendere? Gioca come sai fare no


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Con I tre davanti del barca Tutto Puo' succedere , poi ad esempio Alaba ha finito la stagione.



Il Bayern è troppo organizzato. Il Barca, secondo me, non può farcela. Nemmeno con Messi Neymar e suarez


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

Troppo forte il Bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2015)

Perfetto. Devono distruggere i gobbi.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

4-0

Gliene fanno 15


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2015)

Qua finisce malissimo 
Pep ha un paio di sassolini da estrarre dalle calzature


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

Il portiere del Porto, comunque, è ubriaco


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

a 6 ci arrivano sicuro, vediamo se poi si fermeranno


----------



## cremone (21 Aprile 2015)

Alla fine a vincere sono sempre i soliti....


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2015)

Comunque jackson martinez ha classe , si vede subito


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il portiere del Porto, comunque, è ubriaco



Guarda il loro allenatore, sembra che c'abbia la parrucca in testa


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

Lewandowski gol pazzesco

5-0


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2015)

Brasile - Germania parte 2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Bayern e' mostruoso. Pensavo che le assenze illustri che avevano si sarebbero fatte sentire e invece finira' in goleada per i tedeschi


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

mamma mia, per fortuna che non giochiamo in CL senò sai che figuracce


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Dai date la Coppa al Bayern. 
Ma onestamente chi può vincere contro questi? Ed non hanno Bastian, Alaba e Robben che secondo me sono i più importanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia Lewa come lo vorrei al Milan ... Mi ricorda sheva


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Brasile - Germania parte 2



Di questo passo, finira' molto ma molto peggio


----------



## 666psycho (21 Aprile 2015)

non c'é partita! spero tanto che se la giuve passa si becca il bayern...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Lewa come lo vorrei al Milan ... Mi ricorda sheva



van basten


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2015)

impressionanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2015)

Odio ammetterlo, ma per filosofia e tradizione, Gurdiola è super adatto al Milan. Se volessimo veramente ripartire ed avessimo i dineri, in estate riparti da lui. Anche perché guardiola va via in estate sicuro

Ed Inzaghi lo usi come porta borracce


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia 5-0 assurdo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Aprile 2015)

Ma per carita, Guardiola proprio no.


----------



## Morghot (21 Aprile 2015)

Eh ma è in crisi Guardiola


----------



## juventino (21 Aprile 2015)

Hanno praticamente vinto la coppa. L'unica che potrebbe insidiarli è il Real, ma è difficilissimo che una squadra la vinca due anni di fila. Il Barcellona non lo commento neanche: Messi-Suarez-Neymar non possono fare sempre tutto da soli e Guardiola a uno come Luis Enrique se lo mangia per merenda.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi, io e un amico abbiamo scommesso 8 euro sul 7-0


----------



## prebozzio (21 Aprile 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io e un amico abbiamo scommesso 8 euro sul 7-0



Quota?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2015)

Sono felice, almeno se la Juve dovrà fare il miracolo, lo farà con una squadra seria, Barcellona, Bayern o una delle due madrilene.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Odio ammetterlo, ma per filosofia e tradizione, Gurdiola è super adatto al Milan. Se volessimo veramente ripartire ed avessimo i dineri, in estate riparti da lui. Anche perché guardiola va via in estate sicuro
> 
> Ed Inzaghi lo usi come porta borracce



Per me non si muove, sono tutte speculazioni dei giornalisti. In fondo è in Germania da soltanto 2 anni e non è detto che quest'anno vinca la Champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per me non si muove, sono tutte speculazioni dei giornalisti. In fondo è in Germania da soltanto 2 anni e non è detto che quest'anno vinca la Champions.


Qualora vincesse la Champions non sarebbe impossibile ma sono tutti discorsi superflui perché tanto, l'anno prossimo, avremo ancora il nano, l'antennista e la bresaola.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Aprile 2015)

ahahah lo sapevo che andava vista, li stanno bombardando



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Come rosa sono nettamente la squadra piu forte d'Europa da un paio d'anni ormai, il limite piu grande della loro squadra e il uomo sulla panchina.





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma per carita, Guardiola proprio no.


come mai non ti piace Guardiola?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2015)

Remuntadaaaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2015)

Qualche minuto dopo l'80' il Porto trova il secondo goal, assalto finale e al 94' più recupero fanno il terzo. Porto in semifinale, becca la Juventus, Juventus in finale. Partite secca tra Juventus e Barcellona sul quale Allegri riesce a prendersi la tanto agognata vendetta e Juventus per la terza volta campione d'Europa con Allegri salvatore della patria


----------



## Jaqen (21 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quota?



Non ricordo.. tantino cmq.
pero tanto ormai...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2015)

il Porto riapre i giochi, passerebbe col 5-3


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2015)

Ora sono più tranquillo per il proseguio della Champions


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

6-1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora sono più tranquillo per il proseguio della Champions


Esatto, adesso i gobbi usciranno con le ossa rotte dalle semifinali, anzi, forse faranno anche bella figura ma usciranno certamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2015)

Bene così! 
Vediamo se questi risultati abbasseranno il morale dei gobbi domani sera.


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2015)

Sesta semifinale su 6 per Guardiola, no ma meglio Mourinho anche per la qualità del gioco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sesta semifinale su 6 per Guardiola, no ma meglio Mourinho anche per la qualità del gioco


We want the bus


----------



## Dany20 (21 Aprile 2015)

Ahah alcuni su internet pensavano che il Bayern non passasse ma mi sa che questi vinceranno proprio la Champions con questi risultati.


----------



## Tobi (21 Aprile 2015)

Barcellona Bayern e probabilmente Real Madrid, chiunque tra queste prende la Juve la stupra in scioltezza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Aprile 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Barcellona Bayern e probabilmente Real Madrid, chiunque tra queste prende la Juve la stupra in scioltezza



ragazzi smettiamola...dicevamo così anche con l'Inter...non tiriamocele...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Aprile 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> come mai non ti piace Guardiola?



Per me e il allenatore piu sopravvalutato d'Europa, anche 'per colpa' della sua filosofia e stato creata una imagine di un allenatore che per me non corrisponde alla realta. Il grande e leale Pep, il filosofo...che pero e era dopato durante la sua carriera, ha insultato apertamente i medici del Bayern contro il Leverkusen, fa fuori giocatori di valore e poi non dimentichiamoci delle voci su Fuentes ed il Barcellona di Pep, ovvio che non si puo provare niente, ma il dubbio rimane.

Tatticamente e estremamente inflessibile e il suo calcio infine e sempre il stesso. Ieri per me il Bayern a tratti ha giocato come il Bayern di Heynckes, non quello di Pep, ed i risultati si sono visti. Un calcio piu diretto, concreto e diretto verso la porto con cross e trii da fuori. Il classico Bayern di Pep spesso porta la palla in rete e ultimo anno in diverse gare si e arrivato a livelli ridicoli(per esempio nella gara Manchester United - Bayern). Infatti statistacamente nella fase a KO e nelle gare contro le migliore squadre della Bundesliga non sta combinando un granche in questi due anni per ora, i risultati contro Donezk e Porto qui sono le eccezioni.

In generale Pep ha fatto un grande lavoro con il Barcellona ma per me in fine ha avut la fortuna di essere semplicemente il uomo giusto al posto giusto nel momento giusto. La sua filosofia calcistica si e sposato perfettamente con la migliore generazion di calciatori spagnoli di tutti tempi nella loro maturita: gente come Puyol, Pique, Xavi, Iniesta, Fabregas, Villa e ovviamente stranieri come Messi, il giocatore probabilmente piu forte di sempre. Se non era per questa fortuna il suo gioco non funzionava. Nonostante tutto questo nel suo tempo a Barcellona il club ha speso spesso malamente, qui non so se era tanto colpa sua o della dirigenza.

Vabbe, nelle ultime stagione si e visto un Barcellona in decline e necessita di ricostruzione. Risultato? Pep se ne va per cercare una nuova sfida. La nuova sfida? Andare nella squadra campione d'Europa e Germania con la rosa nettamente piu forte d'Europa, il bilancio piu sano di tutte le squadre nel panorama mondiale e un campionato nazionale che persino un certo F. Inzaghi potrebbe vincere con questa squadra. Cioe....che sfida! Dal Barcellona con la rosa piu forte della sua storia e andato alla squadra piu dominante del momento. 

Poi ultimo anno e spesso anche questo si e visto che il Bayern di Heynckes come squadra giocava in modo molto piu concreto e pericoloso di quello di Pep, nonostante altri acquisti di primissimo livello. Se anche questo anno non vince la Champions e un fallimento di proporzioni assurde. Vincere la Bundesliga e scontato, ci mancherebbe altro con una squadra del genere. Il Bayern e troppo forte. Il Real ha 11 grandi giocatori con alcuni buoni ricambi, il Bayern ha fenomeni anche in panchina.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2015)

Ve l'avevo detto che si sarebbero qualificati. La partita di Oporto è stato un caso più unico che raro. Stop.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per me e il allenatore piu sopravvalutato d'Europa, anche 'per colpa' della sua filosofia e stato creata una imagine di un allenatore che per me non corrisponde alla realta. Il grande e leale Pep, il filosofo...che pero e era dopato durante la sua carriera, ha insultato apertamente i medici del Bayern contro il Leverkusen, fa fuori giocatori di valore e poi non dimentichiamoci delle voci su Fuentes ed il Barcellona di Pep, ovvio che non si puo provare niente, ma il dubbio rimane.
> 
> Tatticamente e estremamente inflessibile e il suo calcio infine e sempre il stesso. Ieri per me il Bayern a tratti ha giocato come il Bayern di Heynckes, non quello di Pep, ed i risultati si sono visti. Un calcio piu diretto, concreto e diretto verso la porto con cross e trii da fuori. Il classico Bayern di Pep spesso porta la palla in rete e ultimo anno in diverse gare si e arrivato a livelli ridicoli(per esempio nella gara Manchester United - Bayern). Infatti statistacamente nella fase a KO e nelle gare contro le migliore squadre della Bundesliga non sta combinando un granche in questi due anni per ora, i risultati contro Donezk e Porto qui sono le eccezioni.
> 
> ...


grazie per la risposta Tifoso, sei stato chiaro

beh diciamo che al di là delle vittorie e dei trofei ognuno è libero di farsi una propria opinione su chiunque. 
Un discorso molto simile può essere fatto con Mourinho...in quanti lo odiano? Onestamente a me riesce difficile non considerarli dei vincenti o perlomeno dei buonissimi allenatori. 
Il discorso del vincere perchè si allenano le migliori squadre del pianeta è legittimo. In un certo senso fino a quando non vedremo Guardiola su una panchina mediocre (tipo il Milan) non possiamo sapere quanto contributo c'è stato da parte sua nelle vittorie precedenti


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Barcellona Bayern e probabilmente Real Madrid, chiunque tra queste prende la Juve la stupra in scioltezza



Naaah, il Barcellona la Juventus lo può battere con questo allenatore.


----------

